# Depersonalization mentioned in American Psycho book



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

"I had all the characteristics of a human being - flesh, blood, skin, hair - but my depersonalization was so intense, had gone so deep, that my normal ability to feel compassion had been eradicated; the victim of a slow, purposeful erasure. I was simply imitating reality, a rough resemblance of a human being, with only a dim corner of my mind functioning."






Kinda funny, but spooky how when I had my dp/dr at full the 'dim corner of my mind functioning' was so relatable.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I feel less alone. Thank you.


----------



## 999661 (May 10, 2016)

> Depersonalization mentioned in American Psycho book





ASM said:


> Is that quote in the book, or the movie, or both?


Epic symptom of DP ahahahaha


----------

